

Tokyo Japan Hacker News Meetup #2 – Friday 18th of June  - jason_tko
http://blog.webnet-it.co.jp/2010/06/01/hacker-news-tokyo-japan-meetup-2-%E2%80%93-friday-18th-of-june/

======
po
And this time we're going to find a nearby place that's open for an after-
party.

(I should say that last time it we weren't planning on as big a crew sticking
around)

------
patio11
I'll be there again.

God willing, I'll have a rough demo of Appointment Reminder to show off if
anyone wants to see it. (Memo to self: whitelist calls to Japan for the
weekend.)

------
Xixi
Sounds great. I'll try to make it if I can come to Tokyo around that time...

------
fookyong
I'm in but will be there later if like last time, it starts early. ETA 8pm.

------
jason_tko
Great. Looking forward to making this event as much fun as the first.

------
mgummelt
Wow. I'm moving to Tokyo on June 19th. Have fun.

~~~
po
Welcome to Tokyo. Perhaps we'll catch you at the next one then. :-)

------
mreinsch
Great! I'll make sure to come along again!

------
pheon
dam how did i miss the first one! might be in london for this one :(

------
hts
Hey, great, sign me up!

------
jedschmidt
i'm in, see you guys there.

